# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  CIT non-strip hair transplant method +PRP, ACELL, & Micro-needling - post-op donors

## CIT

*CIT “non-strip” hair transplant method advances with PRP, ACELL, & Micro-needling treatments in efforts to help reduce risks of scarring*

As of this week, CIT (Cole Isolation Technique), a non-strip hair transplant technique, will be introduced to a host of treatments to improve healing, growth, and the appearance of damaged tissue (scarring). These enriching interventions are PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma), the ACELL-MatriStem medicine, and micro-needling. We encouraged all CIT patients to take advantage of these newly available treatments.

PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma) is a component of blood shown to encourage faster healing, and which may promote quicker growth of transplanted hair. Our blood naturally has white blood cells to fight infection, and platelets to accommodate tissue regeneration. PRP is simply derived from each patient's own blood, and involves separating the blood to form a significantly high concentration of platelets that contain over thirty growth factors to promote faster healing, collagen synthesis, and new blood vessels. Platelets are activated by growth factor thrombin, a necessary ingredient in promoting healthy, resilient skin. The three primary benefits of PRP are stem cell binding, growth factor concentration, and tissue regeneration. Stem cells are stimulated to regenerate new tissue. The more growth factors released sequestered into the damaged cells, the more stem cells stimulated to produce new host tissue. This process is popular with patients who desire to improve the overall aesthetics of their skin, or scalp. Our application of PRP involves injecting it into the recipient area as well as the donor area. We have positive feedback with this treatment, but in time, we may observe that the treatment helps reduce the evidence from the CIT procedure, promote new hair growth, and a better yield from a hair transplant.

ACELL - MatriStem regenerative medicine is a product that is primarily used to treat damaged tissue, and minimizes scar tissue formation. This FDA approved technology attracts human stem cells which produce new tissue formation at the location of the damaged tissue (wound/physical injury). ACELL - MatriStem supports growth of new blood vessels and production of connective tissue cells formation. The ability to produce new tissue can benefit hair transplant patients or individuals who generally don’t heal well from surgery. Although non-strip hair transplant methods typically involve less noticeable scarring, we will look toward achieving even less noticeable donor scarring than before applying the ACELL treatment. We plan to use this treatment to significantly reduce patients’ post-op recovery period, permitting a swift return to their daily activities. We are hopeful and confident that this product will be invaluable to each new patient, veteran patient, and repair patients.

Micro-needling is a form of collagen induction treatment to smooth and improve the appearance of scars. The micro-needling process involves the use tiny needles to stimulate collagen production in the dermis layer (2nd layer of skin). Micro-needling utilizes a hand-held roller with hundreds of tiny surgical needles. By piercing the skin, and a small number of blood vessels, the roller causes collagen and elastin to be produced in the dermis. These proteins directly improve the appearance of skin. The treatment does not typically cause swelling, and trauma to the skin is minimal. Results from this process vary from patient to patient, but the treatment may be beneficial for all patients with minor or extensive scarring in the donor area. This process offers a less expensive and invasive form of skin rejuvenation versus alternative measures, such as laser treatment.

We are hopeful to further improve our surgical procedure, increase the overall quality of each patient's aesthetic results, and yield of growth. Our minimally invasive procedure has long maintained its cutting edge results and advancement in the hair transplant industry.

NOTE:  Below are a couple of CIT patients' results in donor area without aid from PRP, micro-needling or Acell-matristem.

2700 CIT at 1 year post-op


2200 CIT at 1 year post-op

----------


## robohair

Great news CIT, thanks for sharing.  This is something that all patients, me included, may benefit.  I hope for the best for all of us!!

----------


## CIT

Robohair,

I concur.  Let's look toward a better solution for everyone.  We have already noted that many PRP patients are healing in less days than expected.  These patients reported that their healing process was reduced by multiple days.  I hope that strip patients benefit by better yield of growth after CIT grafting into scarring.  I am seriously looking to a bright future.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Hopefully Spencer can help us out and get everyone to start using this Acell at least for scarring and robust growth. This will get more people to have more hair transplants without concern and get better results. They need to move quick with this and hopefully no EGO's are involved. They need to share this information ASAP. If you can use this for hair transplants than NOW is the time. More research can be done for the rest but as far as scarring, quicker healing and robust growth, it needs to be put in play. My Doctor is Brad Limmer in San Antonio and hopefully he can get the info to start working on this soon.

----------


## John P. Cole, MD

I don't understand the rational to take a chance by having a strip.  When it works out, great.  When it does not, you can have a real mess on your hands.  The problem is that you have to live with it the remainder of your life and figure a way to cope with it.  

With the rates of extraction we are able to get these days, we are very close to putting the nail in the coffin on the remaining advantages of strip surgery.  All that is required is more physicians to join the non-strip bandwagon.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Well said Dr. Cole. Just ask Jeremy Piven if he's happy he had strip done. I should think not. If FUE with PRP & Acell can achieve similiar regrowth rates to FUT then we're one step closer to retiring the strip method. 

I suppose the only remaining advantage to FUT would be that the most grafts could be achieved by a combination of FUT and FUE (maybe 9000 + 1500) rather than only FUT or only FUE.

----------


## Artista

I wasn't very aware of the CIT procedure until today. Your rep 'forhair' had posted the  	
"FUE Hair Transplant Results by Dr. Cole+C2G"

I like what i am seeing.

----------

